# Engine undercover/splash shield



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm having a hard time finding a replacement engine splash shield, I have two part numbers that seem close to what I'm looking for in the $25 range

Mine is all smashed up from a gallon of water blowing under my car and me not knowing, no damage to car besides some paint scratched off a frame support. A search result bring up .. dear lord.. so many results but I THINK I've narrowed it down


REPC310137

Or 

95323227

https://www.generalmotorspartsonline.com/oe-gm/95323227?origin=pla

If anyone has any information if the project at hand I'd greatly appreciate it, search I. Threads produce no results so I'll write something up the best I can, thanks all

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

The Cruze shield comes as two pieces due to a recall a few years ago. I don't think the picture is accurate.

I bought a Verano shield to replace the hacked up Cruze part, but it appears that is no longer available.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> The Cruze shield comes as two pieces due to a recall a few years ago. I don't think the picture is accurate.
> 
> I bought a Verano shield to replace the hacked up Cruze part, but it appears that is no longer available.


Thank you, that's helpful to narrow my results down !

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a link for a new PN for that Verano part. it's pricey, though. $67.19 before shipping ag GMpartsdirect.com. Splash Shield | Genuine GM | 23428362 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts You might be able to do better elsewhere. Ebay has them for $75.90 with free shipping. Rock Auto has it for $30.79 before shipping, but no pictures or detailed description. RockAuto


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> Here's a link for a new PN for that Verano part. it's pricey, though. $67.19 before shipping ag GMpartsdirect.com. Splash Shield | Genuine GM | 23428362 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts You might be able to do better elsewhere. Ebay has them for $75.90 with free shipping. Rock Auto has it for $30.79 before shipping, but no pictures or detailed description. RockAuto


Wow thank you for the effort! Onky question i have is, is the verano one going to fit on my cruze with no cutting or drilling or anything? 

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Chevy_Country said:


> Wow thank you for the effort! Onky question i have is, is the verano one going to fit on my cruze with no cutting or drilling or anything?
> 
> 11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
> 04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


I honestly can't be absolutely 100% certain due to the PN change, but the part I bought was an exact fit, I don't think they changed anything, and this is the replacement PN for that. I'd give it 95% confidence this will fit with no problems.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> I honestly can't be absolutely 100% certain due to the PN change, but the part I bought was an exact fit, I don't think they changed anything, and this is the replacement PN for that. I'd give it 95% confidence this will fit with no problems.


Good enough for me, thanks again, I need some more push pins, ill look for a better price but if not oh well, it's just money right ? Lol

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The Verono shield installs with no modifications needed.

Rob


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Robby said:


> The Verono shield installs with no modifications needed.
> 
> Rob


Thank you, I will order soon!

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, the $67 was the price range of the one everyone was using. Shop around and yes, you needed more pins for the section that was cut on the original one.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah, the $67 was the price range of the one everyone was using. Shop around and yes, you needed more pins for the section that was cut on the original one.


Alright, will do thanks! The pins aren't expensive at all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> The Cruze shield comes as two pieces due to a recall a few years ago. I don't think the picture is accurate.
> 
> I bought a Verano shield to replace the hacked up Cruze part, but it appears that is no longer available.


What recall cause goto change parts I started the project today and noticed that mine was in fact three pieces as Well, so I'm curious as to what could changing those splash guards do?

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My totaled 2012 2LT is sitting at some wrecking yard with the original splash shield on it in perfect condition, was rear ended by a drunk driving an SUV. Had a bit of a war with GM at the top to keep it. Has to be one of the dumbest recalls in history, blaming the shield because a couple of idiots don't know how to screw on the oil filter cap.

These unibody vehicles are very easily totaled, Varano is another option for searching at salvage yards. It has the oil filter on the intake manifold side that Chevy should have done in the first place rather than above a red hot exhaust manifold. Just another option for for finding a splash shield.

Needed to install wheel well splash shields on my new Cruze, call these stone shield, they should also call these them. Kit came with sheet metal screws that would never hold in that super thin wheel well, wanted push pin rivets. Cruse uses hundreds of these.

Went to my dealer thinking they had a whole bag full of these, none, special order was something like $4.86 each, but found a pack of five Dorman at a local parts store, just about the same. Even this was way to much, but what is a guy suppose to do? That blister pack cost a heck of a lot more than whats in there.

Bit off topic, for years, GM was using these Packard Electric unplated brass terminals, 1/4" spade, but male and female. At the store a blister pack of 2 was a buck. Contacted Packard Electric and purchase a bag of a thousand each for a total of 16 bucks. Good thing, sat for years until I purchased a used P-30 motorhome, used most of them up.

Probably should do a search for these push pin rivets. 

Key reason I wanted to keep my splash shield was with my 04 Cavalier, AC compressor mounted on the floor exposed to road salt, corroded and was history. My deal with GM, yep, you can butcher my shield,but give me a five year warranty on that AC compressor, also mounted on the floor. Said keep your shield. Got this in writing.


----------

